# Shotgun slugs



## pipedream (Aug 31, 2014)

Looking for light field 3 inch12 ga. Magnum 1 and 3/8 Oz rifle slugs. They went out of business. I know it's a long shot thanks in advance

Sent from my LM-Q730 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipedream (Aug 31, 2014)

PS I'm in Medina Ohio thanks again

Sent from my LM-Q730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erick Cyders (Mar 13, 2017)

12 or 20 ga?


----------



## pipedream (Aug 31, 2014)

So sorry 12 gauge thank you for pointing it out to me

Sent from my LM-Q730 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipedream (Aug 31, 2014)

pipedream said:


> Looking for light field 3 inch12 ga. Magnum 1 and 3/8 Oz rifle slugs. They went out of business. I know it's a long shot thanks in advance.Im in Medina Ohio.
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q730 using Tapatalk




Sent from my LM-Q730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erick Cyders (Mar 13, 2017)

pipedream said:


> So sorry 12 gauge thank you for pointing it out to me
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q730 using Tapatalk


sorry i have a box of 20 ga


----------

